# Logan county 'shroomin



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a bad day in the woods 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ultra elite 55 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice Shrooms! what trees did you find the yellows near? I have yet to find them in my normal spots that produce!! With the warm night tonight and good temps tomorrow it should be a great day tomorrow!


----------

